# Windows XP zero-day Exploit



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

http://www.computerworld.com/s/arti...xploit_Windows_XP_zero_day_Microsoft_confirms

Info on the Windows XP Zero Day exploit and a temporary fix until a security update is issued.


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

Such a bad news >'< windows xp's security isn't good much :'(


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

lol what a silly exploit, I don't get how they manage to overlook these things.

Yet another reason not to use IE. Though Firefox and other browsers are getting bad too, but it's mostly the fault of plugins like flash and pdf readers etc. I use noscript in firefox so I only enable stuff I actually need.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Yep, I use NoScript and AdBlock Plus with a few other extensions. The more extensions you use the more change they'll cause problems.


----------



## Reddhead (Jul 3, 2010)

I run firefox under a user account. I learned my lesson when I went to a programming website that had some malicious code in it. It was so invasive it was easier to backup my files and restore my laptop from a backup image than try to clean it out. This prevents 99% of the exploits running around out there since a user account has little to no privileges on the system.


----------

